# Gun Safes



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been doing some reading on this and other forums about gun safes. I've always had all my guns in their individual cases under my bed but I've got four little boys running around my house and it's time for something a little more secure. I've got a budget of $500-$800. I can buy a top-tier safe from someone like StackOn or I can buy a mid-range safe from Liberty or something similar. Any recommendations?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Check out Utah Safe. Call them because they may have something on sale that fits your budget.
http://www.utahsafe.com/


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Tractor Supply just opened a store last Saturday in Stansbury, and they have safes.
Check them out also. Here's a couple that may work for you.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/winchesterreg%3B-gun-safe-24-gun-capacity
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/cannon-ts6026e-challenger-gun-safe-24-gun-capacity


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Tractor Supply just opened a store last Saturday in Stansbury, and they have safes.
> Check them out also. Here's a couple that may work for you.
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/winchesterreg;-gun-safe-24-gun-capacity
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/cannon-ts6026e-challenger-gun-safe-24-gun-capacity


I bought that Winchester model at TSC last year on the after Thanksgiving sale. At least the last two years they've marked it down to 550. It's been a pretty good "safe" for me since all I really want it for is to keep the kids away from the firearms, and provide some fire protection.

If you're just looking to keep kids away from the firearms, any "gun safe" with a reliable locking mechanism will be about the same as the next as far as security goes. Some just have more bells and whistles than others. If you want a real safe, you'll have to spend a lot more money and go with something that has a better rating than the UL RSC rating. To be a safe that's actually recognized by insurance companies, you have to have 1/2 inch plate steel on the walls of the safe opposed to the 14-12 gauge steel that's on most gun safes.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sams club carries them most of the time, they are nice to have to store important documents too.


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

Check in to Cannon the one i have isn't the gloss finish. Still fire rated. I think I paded 900 for it delivered. There not bad to move with a good dolly.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I got mine from Liberty at their American Fork store. It had been tipped over onto the front while transporting to a gunshow, bending the 3 spoke handles in about an inch. (You can't even tell the difference.) Got a great deal. They had other demo safes, also.

My advice on buying a safe is: 
Pick out the biggest safe you think you will ever need and buy the next larger size. And, pay the safe company to move it for you. Broken bones and broken friendships aren't worth the cost to pay a professional with the experience and equipment.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LanceS4803 said:


> My advice on buying a safe is:
> Pick out the biggest safe you think you will ever need and buy the next larger size. And, pay the safe company to move it for you. Broken bones and broken friendships aren't worth the cost to pay a professional with the experience and equipment.


I would even say to go 2 sizes larger. After you put all your firearms into it you will find other stuff to stick into it as well. Cameras, documents, wife's jewelry, and everything else will end up in it sooner or later.

I have too many things stacked into mine to the point that I am going to need a extra one.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. It did start out as just a gun cabinet. I just wanted something to keep them away from the kids. But the more I thought about it the more I realized we wanted something fire-rated for the important documents and whatnot. Lot's of good suggestions. I'll be doing some shopping this weekend...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I would even say to go 2 sizes larger. After you put all your firearms into it you will find other stuff to stick into it as well. Cameras, documents, wife's jewelry, and everything else will end up in it sooner or later.
> 
> I have too many things stacked into mine to the point that I am going to need a extra one.


Words of wisdom here. My safe is half full of guns, half full of other important things... but now i'm out of space and starting to look for another one. I think I can get away with a lesser quality one and shift the papers and other things (computer backups etc) into that, keep the guns in the primary expensive safe.

KSL has people selling used safes all the time... but moving them is going to be the biggest bottleneck. Get a safe you can remove the door from... will make your life alot easier.

-DallanC


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

twinkielk15 said:


> Thanks for all the input. It did start out as just a gun cabinet. I just wanted something to keep them away from the kids.


I used to have a gun cabinet, but then realized that some of the guns inside were worth far more than the cabinet!
I knew it was time to upgrade.


----------

